# FIAT DUCATO 1995 - Is this my Bump Stop?



## SAFFAMark (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi Everyone

Please can you help. I am experiencing a hard knock through the rear suspension on my FIAT Ducato Knaus Traveller 585 when I go over bumps and sharp changes in the road surface. The rear suspension has been fitted with Air Suspension but I believe I will need to replace the shocks, and these weird looking rubbers that mount between the top leaf in my leaf springs and the chassis. I just cannot find these rubbers anywhere. Anyone able to help? I am in Surrey and looking to get this all fixed ASAP.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi send us some more pictures what pressure do you have in the air bags


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The part your arrow is pointing at is not the bump stop, can't clearly see from your picture but the bump stop is placed immediately above the rear axle, if you have air bags fitted then the bump stop is removed to fit the air bags.
I think I can see on the opposite side from your arrowed side what looks to be a deflated air bag, perhaps that is why you are experiencing your problem, do you have gauges fitted to tell the pressure in the bags?


----------



## SAFFAMark (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi Eurajohn and Powerplus. Please see the additional photos below...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yes you do have air bags but they are not inflated so do absolutely nothing, you'll need to find out why and or replace them with bump stops, which on the Sevel vans act as part of the suspension not just bump stops.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The bump stops (which are sort of conical shaped) are removed when the airbags are fitted, as said above. 

Hopefully that's not the airbag in the last pic cos it looks in very poor condition.


----------

